# Fresh Medical Graduate



## EmanAK (Oct 20, 2013)

Hello,

I'm a fresh medical grad from Karachi, Pakistan. I reside in KSA. 
I want to pursue my medical training in Dubai. 
Can anyone here guide me as to how I should apply? What attestation and documents I might require and what exams need to be taken. 

Also, I'm a trainee student; would that make my application easier?

Any information/response would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

EmanAK said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm a fresh medical grad from Karachi, Pakistan. I reside in KSA.
> I want to pursue my medical training in Dubai.
> ...


As far as I know - there are no hospitals in Dubai where you can continue your medical training.
All the private hospitals certainly prefer to employ consultants with western board certification.
Best of Luck
Styeve


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I know Rashid takes interns from overseas. Why not contact DHA to find out for yourself? http://www.dha.gov.ae/EN/Pages/default.aspx


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2013)

Hi EmanAK,

I'm not sure what you mean by trainee student. Have you completed your one year internship training after receiving your MBBS from Karachi, Pakistan? If not it may be problematic as it seems to be a requirement for eligibility for residency in UAE.

The link provided above is the correct one for you to contact, and this is the more direct link to the information that you seek from their website about residency training in UAE. 

Dubai Residency Training Program (DRTP)

Also I found this information from 2012 on the forums of the Student Doctor Network that might be helpful to you.



> In Dubai you'd have to go through the Dubai Health Authority to clarify what would be needed from your end to practice in the Emirates. This is if you are an already licensed doctor elsewhere.
> 
> If you're interested on doing an Observership then those are relatively easy to get into if you contact the Department you're interested in and inquire.
> 
> ...


----------



## hoorain_2015 (May 4, 2015)

*Fresh MBBS Completed*

I am studying in China and will complete by Bachelor Degree (MBBS) Next Year I am Pakistani Passport holder, as you all are aware that once you complete only study (MBBS) you need one year internship then go back to China and show your one Year internship then university will issue you a degree, please I just want to know how I can apply or join any hospital only for one year internship in UAE , Dubai or any other state in UAE, my wish is to explore my knowledge and do my internship in UAE instead of Pakistan, 
Kindly let me know,


----------



## Movetodubai2017 (Mar 13, 2016)

hoorain_2015 said:


> I am studying in China and will complete by Bachelor Degree (MBBS) Next Year I am Pakistani Passport holder, as you all are aware that once you complete only study (MBBS) you need one year internship then go back to China and show your one Year internship then university will issue you a degree, please I just want to know how I can apply or join any hospital only for one year internship in UAE , Dubai or any other state in UAE, my wish is to explore my knowledge and do my internship in UAE instead of Pakistan,
> Kindly let me know,


did you manage to apply?


----------



## syeda91 (Sep 16, 2021)

kindly guide me reaidency in Dubai


----------



## syeda91 (Sep 16, 2021)

BedouGirl said:


> I know Rashid takes interns from overseas. Why not contact DHA to find out for yourself? Dubai Health Authority


kindly guide me for residency in dubai


----------

